# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Подменю на выходных!!!

## KLAVA

Привет всем,у кого "накладки" на эти выходные!
Выйду на замену 20,21,22 августа.Гарантия не ниже 1000р.
Никаких "подсидок" и прочего бреда!:cool:
Звоните 89099654404.Клавдия. :Ha:  :flower:

----------

